# 'The Bachelor' Drives an Audi Q7



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Don't ask us how we know.... because it seems like you have to check your man card at the door to watch the show... even if it does feature 1 guy and 20 women and even though past seasons have featured competitions racing Saleen Mustangs (again, don't ask). In any case, we've confirmed that this season's Bachelor - Jason ?, age 32 seems to drive a Q7 as his personal car. Where past Bachelor or Bachelorette seasons have featured cars like Saleens or Maseratis as the rides of choice of the show's main contestant, this season features the Q7... and here's the puzzler.
It was pretty obvious the Saleen and even the Maser didn't belong to the past contestants, but ABC goes out of their way to blur out the four rings on the grill of the Q7. Clearly Audi hasn't paid for placement, so maybe this is Jason's actual choice in vehicles.
Read more about the Bachelor at ABC's website.
* Full Story *


----------

